# [OT] Die besten Tools

## slick

Mal abgesehen von WMs, was sind die ersten Programme die ihr euch auf die Platte knallt, ohne denen ihr nicht leben könnt und was macht ihr damit?

Ziel der Frage ist es wie so häufig unter Linux, es gibt 'ne Menge guter Sache, aber keiner weiß es  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

irssi - chatten

elinks - surfen

mp3blaster - mp3 und ogg vorbis hören

flac123 - flac hören

nethack - zocken

und natürlich nicht zu vergessen: mc und screen!

----------

## Inte

thunar -> dateimanager

thunderbird -> mail, news

gaijm -> jabber

xchat -> irc

firefox 

&&

games-strategy/uqm -> Port von Star Control 2

----------

## Dirk_G

Hi

Past wohl auch hier herein; meine Faulheit   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Die wichtigsten sachen sind meine Scripte. Ohne die kann ich ich mit Linux nichts mehr anfangen   :Very Happy:   und sind schon vor allem anderen drauf.

Dirk

----------

## genstef

Dirk_G: Was für scripte sind das denn?

Ich nutze ausser den Gentoo-scripten(z.B. /etc/conf.d/local.start) eigentlich keine scripte.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich erstell mir für alles mögliche Scripte, wie etwa crypto-mount, dann ein WLAN-Reloader da der ndiswrapper schonmal abkackt, tv_out script usw.

----------

## hoschi

->icq - sim

->web - firefox

->shell - bash oder eterm

->mail - thunderbird, ich teste jetzt auch mal evolution (kommt drauf an wie sich sunbird schlägt)

na ja und media player -> beep-media-player

----------

## gentop

mpg123

mc

mutt

tin

links2

vim

micq

 :Wink: Last edited by gentop on Sat Dec 18, 2004 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Menetekel23

firefox

xchat

yammi xmms

gaim

gedit

cantus

gimp

mplayer

----------

## Ezekeel

was wohl auch unter tools fällt und was ich für sehr praktisch halte:

esearch

ausserdem jene die noch nicht genannt wurden:

LinNeighborhood - für das einfache verwenden von Samba

Kbluetoothd - für das Verbinden mit meinem Handy

Xchat - fürs IRC

LICQ - für ICQ netzwerk

ncftp - für ftp

lxdvdrip

...

----------

## Deever

zsh

screen

vim

irssi

slrn

mutt

mc

links2

~/bin/manualhelper, um in screen mehrere manuals anzeigen zu koennen.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## chrib

tf 

vim

screen

gphoto2

licq

sylpheed

mplayer

Das sind eigentlich die Programme, mit denen ich am meisten zu tun hab irgendwie und die bei einer Installation mit als erstes (nach)installiert werden.

----------

## chrism

vim

evolution

und natürlich nen haufen scripte.

----------

## toskala

ubertools für mich sind,

sed, awk, xargs, bc und natürlich die bash

----------

## Deever

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ubertools für mich sind,
> 
> sed, awk, xargs, bc und natürlich die bash

 Phh....die bash...

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Inte

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ubertools für mich sind,
> 
> sed, awk, xargs, bc und natürlich die bash

 

bc? Die manpage ist zwar ziemlich eindeutig, aber für was benutzt Du es?

----------

## Jtb

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich erstell mir für alles mögliche Scripte, wie etwa crypto-mount, dann ein WLAN-Reloader da der ndiswrapper schonmal abkackt, tv_out script usw.

 

sehr wichtig: make_kernel.sh  :Wink: 

Nach jedem Neubau müsste man sonst per Hand 3-5 Package neu emergen..

----------

## genstef

Jtb: Welche 3-5 Pakete sind das?

----------

## mrsteven

Firefox

KMail

xmms

emacs

mplayer

gcc

python

k3b

----------

## Shagrath

 zsh

 vim

 mplayer

 Konqueror u. generell KDE

 amaroK

 PORTAGE! (Wieso hat hier das eigentlich noch niemand erwaehnt?)

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Shagrath wrote:*   

> PORTAGE! (Wieso hat hier das eigentlich noch niemand erwaehnt?)

 

hmmm schon mal ein gentoo OHNE portage gesehen?

das wär das gleiche, wie ein M$ ohne registry, oder ein suse ohne yast  :Smile: 

warum erwähnst du dann nicht auch den kernel  :Smile:  ich persönlich installier den schon immer gleich zu anfang  :Smile: 

----------

## makukasutota

@genstef: bei mir ist es z.b. ati-drivers.. mehr aber auch nicht..

@all: mh.. programme die ich viel benutzte wären:

konqueror

thunderbird

kaffeine

mehr fallen mir grad net ein ^^

----------

## toskala

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   ubertools für mich sind,
> 
> sed, awk, xargs, bc und natürlich die bash 
> 
> bc? Die manpage ist zwar ziemlich eindeutig, aber für was benutzt Du es?

 

tipp mal:

```
echo "10*10" | bc
```

 :Smile: 

also hauptsächlich benutz ich es um statistiken zu erzeugen. ich parse oftmals viele files aus denen ich dann irgendwas wildes berechnen muss. naja, und die standard bash arithmetic kommt bei fließkommazahlen schnell an ihre grenzen. mit bc kannst du sehr viel kompliziertere zahlenräume abdecken und auch komplizierte rechnungen ausführen.

----------

## zerwas

- Aterm

- Firefox / Opera

- Thunderbird

- XMMS

- esearch

- vim

- glines (Fünf oder mehr)

- DING (sehr guter Englisch-Deutsch Übersetzer, gibts einen besseren?)

Und ganz wichtig für mich als ISDN-User, der ein aktuelles Gentoo will: Getdelta (http://linux01.gwdg.de/~nlissne/)

----------

## appro

wenn gkrellm, dann auch gkrellmms und gkrellm-volume

wmcliphist, firefox

vim mit app-vim/closetag, app-vim/info und natürlich tetris.vim :)

ctags (praktisch für vim), irssi, mutt, bash-completion, ccze

screen mit bindings für xmms und eine schöne caption

```
bind 'n' exec xmms -f

bind 'p' exec xmms -r

bind 's' exec xmms -t

caption always "%-Lw%{=ww}%{+b}%50>%n%f*%t%{-}%+Lw%< %=%c %Y-%m-%d"
```

Die Liste könnte ich wohl noch ewig fortführen :)

----------

## Jtb

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Jtb: Welche 3-5 Pakete sind das?

 

zur Zeit: cisco-vpnclient-3des, ndiswrapper, ati-drivers und linux-wlan-ng  :Smile: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

- mc

- mingetty

- lsof

- sudo

- screen

- at

- gentoolkit

- pciutils

- lshw

- netdate

Poly

----------

## platinumviper

ssh

gnupg

vim/gvim

gentoolkit

sed

sylpheed-claws

pan

mozilla

jpilot

tetex

latexsuite

gnumeric

amaya

xmcd (alle anderen machen schon bei 2 oder 4 CDs schlapp)

xcdroast

jbidwatcher

xawtv

gnokii

gkrellm

Die Reihenfolge stimmt nur ungefähr mit der Wichtigkeit überein.

platinumviper

----------

## dakjo

openssh

screen

thunderbird

korganizer

firefox

esearch

qpkg

quickpkg

openvpn2

vnc

rdesktop

.....

----------

## Turrican

 *Jtb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zur Zeit: cisco-vpnclient-3des, ndiswrapper, ati-drivers und linux-wlan-ng 

 

Hast du mal vpnc ausprobiert?

Ich hatte immer Probleme mit der blöden Cisco-Software und der läuft 1A.

Wenn's dich interessiert: Hier ein Howto:

http://www.feyrer.de/Texts/Own/vpnc-howto.html

Ansonsten sind bei mir die wichtigsten tools nach der und bei der Installation:

-vim

-mc

-screen

-lynx

Dann später kommt erst der Luxus...

----------

## xraver

kde-stuff (mit DO_NOT_COMPILE="brauch ich net) ; desktop

xchat  ; chatten

firefox ; web

mplayer ; video, webcam

xmms ; mp3

mbrola ; sprachausgabe

cedega & wine ; games

skype ; ip tel

mldonkey ; filesharing

k3b ; brennen 

Das ist so der Standard kram den ich fürn nen desktop benutze.

----------

## citizen428

Hier ein paar meiner Favoriten:

app-misc/devtodo

app-text/glark

app-text/hnb

dev-util/catalyst

net-www/snownews

----------

## the-pugnacity

meine lieblinge:

firefox

gaim

beep-media-player

evolution

screen

openssh

portage und apt

----------

## muecke

meine lieblings tools

gentoo / filemanager

sylpheed-claws / mail

xmms / mp3

vlc und mplayer / video

LinNeighborhood / network to windows 

samba

xscreensaver

gftp

gaim

blender / 3D animation

und vieles mehr

----------

## mrsteven

Mist, wie konnte ich nur povray, ffmpeg und imagemagick vergessen?  :Shocked:   grip fehlt in meiner Liste auch noch.

----------

## null_

screen

irssi / IRC

centericq / Jabber

mp3blaster / Musik

vim / editing

pciutils

Nachdem X installiert ist:

rhythmbox / Music

xine / DVD, Movies

gnome

evolution-2.0 / Mail, News

firefox / Web

gftp / FTP

----------

## gentop

Ups: hab doch glatt VALGRIND vergessen... gaaaaaaanz wichtig!!

----------

## DerMojo

Tach!

Also die wichtigsten Sachen sind

 vim (alles andere ist umständlich)

 die bash mit bash-completion und genug alias'es  :Wink: 

 mein WLAN-Skript

 mutt + gnupg

 firefox (in Verbindung mit Gnome)

 gkrellm

 die LaTeX-Distri meiner Wahl (sollte auch mal erwähnt werden...)

 xbindkeys

Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein ...

----------

## Karsten1973

Welches Tool ersetzt denn ACDSee am besten (oder übertrifft es gar?)

----------

## Runlevel 3

Meine Lieblingstools:

vim

emacs

micq

irrsi

amsn

sylpheed-claws

mkisofs

cdrecord

gftp

xpdf

mbrola

xosview

root-tail

xnodecor > damit lässt sich viel anstellen

gpm > einfach genial unter der Konsole

so das reicht hab zwar noch weitere, aber ...

bis dahin

----------

## amne

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> Welches Tool ersetzt denn ACDSee am besten (oder übertrifft es gar?)

 

Ehm, ich habe doch gerade deinen Thread Bildbetrachter geschlossen:

 *ich wrote:*   

> Als Duplikat von Suche schnellen Grafikviewer geschlossen. Bitte gegebenenfalls nochmal dort nachfragen.

 

Der ist doch genau das was du suchst, oder?

----------

## golloza

streamripper

beep-media-player (xmms fork mit gtk+2)

gnomeicu

meld diff viewer ist auch ganz praktisch  :Smile: 

----------

